# Moving to melbourne



## mol12 (Oct 11, 2011)

I all, I'm new here ! My husband and I will be moving to Melbourne in January with our two boys 8&9. I will be working in bayside . Was just looking for best schools in this area and best( not too expensive) place to live ...any suggestions??


----------



## Investment Guru (Jul 14, 2011)

Any ideas on how much is not expensive? it will really shorten the lists 
Best to you and the move. Wonderful area for your boys maybe near sports facilities?

cheers


----------



## mol12 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks  yes I was a bit vague!! We have been looking at oakleigh as impressed by oakleigh primary school!? Our budget could probably stretch to about 400 per week rent... Is it a family friendly place to live?


----------



## bsanor (May 19, 2011)

mol12 said:


> Thanks  yes I was a bit vague!! We have been looking at oakleigh as impressed by oakleigh primary school!? Our budget could probably stretch to about 400 per week rent... Is it a family friendly place to live?


Cheltenham is nice and close to shopping, buses, and train.


----------



## Hock Siew (Mar 6, 2010)

bsanor said:


> Cheltenham is nice and close to shopping, buses, and train.


Dear Bsanor,

I am looking at living in the Cheltenham area as well. However, I understand that areas close to the beach are generally more expensive. Certainly, the prices of houses seem to be higher. Not sure about rental.

Rgds,
Hock Siew


----------



## Hock Siew (Mar 6, 2010)

Dear Mol 12,

Welcome to Melbourne!

I`m new here myself having arrived here in June this year. So I`m really only starting to get familiar with the city myself 

Which part of Bayside will you be working in? And also where will your husband be working? I guess you don`t want to find a home too far from your working places either.

Rgds,
Hock Siew


----------



## alvinmoe (Jul 21, 2010)

*Oakleigh*

I went to look at Preston street rental. You could rent a 3 bedroom (unit) with 450/ week. I think it is quiet and family friendly. I have seen families cycling in the area and a couple of kids. There is cafe nearby and a couple of shops near Oakleigh train station. Train connection is good but not as fast as other areas.

Pls check Metrolink or Yarra trams websites to check commuting distance to your work.



mol12 said:


> Thanks  yes I was a bit vague!! We have been looking at oakleigh as impressed by oakleigh primary school!? Our budget could probably stretch to about 400 per week rent... Is it a family friendly place to live?


----------



## David786 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hello To all,

I agree with Alvin.


> I think it is quiet and family friendly. I have seen families cycling in the area and a couple of kids. There is cafe nearby and a couple of shops near Oakleigh train station. Train connection is good but not as fast as other areas.


I suggest Too, that is Great Living Area For Families and I hope you would be happy with this


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Some might disagree because it has good and bad areas, but I am loving Melton. Some parts of Melton are perfect for young families - safe and quite affordable and not too far from anything, others are a bit more... dodgy?

Do you know any locals in the Melbourne area? They might be able to advise you as well, as I've found that the only way to figure it out here is through personal experience. Areas can look lovely in pictures or can be described wonderfully online but only the people who live there know if it's a good place to raise kids. I've also seen dodgy looking places that were actually (according to locals) perfectly safe and nice enough.

I must admit I know nothing about schools or even the distance to Bayside honestly (I've been here for 2 weeks now, haha, but living with the inlaws who have lived here for ages). All I know is I wouldn't mind living in this area. I do know it takes about an hour for us to get to St Kilda, hahaha. Just another 2 cents, I hope it does help a bit.


----------



## james12 (Feb 8, 2012)

Caufield Grammar School , Melboune Grammar School are the best that i know


----------

